# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Impossible d'ajouter une image

## 2beornot2be

Bonjour,
J'ai essay d'ajouter/tlcharger une image mais rien ne se passe outre une petite croix rouge qui apparait  la fin de la ligne d'ajout de l'image...
Il y a plusieurs jours j'ai pourtant fais la manipulation avec 3 fichiers. La limite tant de trois fichiers il semble que ce soit le problme... or je ne peux supprimer ceux dj dans la liste et le commentaire qui signale en gros que "les fichiers non utiliss seront supprims dans une heure" ne fonctionne pas puisque mon dernier upload date de plusieurs jours...
Du coups impossible d'ajouter une nouvelle image pour mes nouveaux posts :/
Sous firefox, j'ai pourtant fais un delete des cookies&co
Avez vous une ide ?

----------


## tlt

Bonjour

Je viens de remarquer aussi le mme problme. Impossible d'ajouter une image  mes posts depuis un ordinateur.   :8O:  Par contre, a fonctionne bien si l'image se trouve sur le net depuis une url. 
Il n'y a pas de bouton "ajouter" ou "OK". A la place, j'ai une espce de module flash desactiv ( case avec une petite crois ) et je ne peux pas redimensionner la fentre pour voir si le bouton "OK" est cach tout en bas hors de la fentre ou pas.

----------

